# Guild Wars 2 Stresstest am 14.Mai bis 15.Mai



## Mirco (12. Mai 2012)

Am Montag den 15. Mai findet ein Guild Wars 2 Stresstest für die Server statt.
Dieses besondere Test-Event beginnt am Montag, dem 15.Mai um 20:00 Uhr, und endet
am Dienstag dem 15. Mai um 3:00.Spielt während des Events ganz einfach wie gewohnt mit 
einem neuen oder existierenden Charakter eures Beta-Accounts.

Die Gegebenheiten des Stresstests können zu Abstürzen, Unterbrechungen der Verbindung, Schwierigkeiten 
beim Einloggen, Beeinträchtigen der Leistungsfähigkeit oder Problemen beim Transferieren zwischen Gebieten 
auf der Karte führen.


----------



## downgrade (13. Mai 2012)

Die richtige Medizin um die letzten Stunden vorm Diablo release zu überbrücken 

Kann ich meinen Thief noch weiterleveln.


----------



## Drina84 (15. Mai 2012)

Ist es bei euch ohne Probs gelaufen?

Bei mir ging gestern rein gar nix! Grafik auf minimun gestellt und lags ohne ende.. hab mir das nur ne halbe Stunde gegeben und das wars dann  

Also am Beta-Weekend war alles TOP Oo komisch...


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. Mai 2012)

Drina84 schrieb:


> Ist es bei euch ohne Probs gelaufen?
> 
> Bei mir ging gestern rein gar nix! Grafik auf minimun gestellt und lags ohne ende.. hab mir das nur ne halbe Stunde gegeben und das wars dann
> 
> Also am Beta-Weekend war alles TOP Oo komisch...


 
Gab keine Änderungen bei mir, lief trotz guter Hardware echt beschissen (außer man war ganz alleine auf weiter Flur)


----------



## Jwps (31. Mai 2012)

Jemand ne Ahnung wann der nächste Stresstest anlaufen wird?


----------



## FrozenLayer (1. Juni 2012)

Gibt wohl keine offizielle Ankündigung. Aber jetzt kommt erstmal das nächste Beta Event ;D


----------



## SirTomGer1988 (21. Juni 2012)

und wann? steht das schon fest


----------



## downgrade (21. Juni 2012)

Vor zwei Wochen ;D

edit: am 27.6: http://www.arena.net/blog/help-us-stress-our-servers-on-june-27  hooray!

edit2: 4 Stunden und zwar von 10-14 Uhr Pacific Day Time. Das ist hierzulande irgendwann Nachmittags. (Vorher stand hier Müll. Ich und die Zeitzonen )


----------

